# wax new skis?



## tarponhead (Nov 2, 2009)

When you get new skis, is it _beneficial_ to wax them? Or is the factory wax job good enough?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 2, 2009)

If you wax yourself, then I would give them a nice waxing, but if you take it to the shop then I would ski them as is.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 2, 2009)

I always wax new skis. I do about four or five layers of soft wax to really impregnate the base of the ski. Makes for a good base to begin other work with harder waxes. I don't bevel the edges yet until after my first day out so I can see how the ski feels before changing the edge angles.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2009)

doesn't hurt.  You can't be sure they've been waxed.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 2, 2009)

They NEED to be waxed!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2009)

As said, WAX them.  There is no wax on new skis...or very little.  My significant other just bought skis and thought I was nuts when I told her.  If you do it your self, put a coat of base wax (base prep), let it cool, and then add the wax for the appropriate temperature.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 2, 2009)

Better yet...whatcha buy?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2009)

Just waxed my new sticks.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 2, 2009)

yes, they're waxed at the factory and I've skied several skis right out of the wrapper but a good waxing at home will make them glide better and will protect the bases better than the stock factory wax.


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Better yet...whatcha buy?




It's what Mrs t-head bought for me (she felt bad about jacking the DTI earlier)

watea 84s. Doubt they will get much use at blue, but they will be my adk/green and white mountain skis.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> It's what Mrs t-head bought for me (she felt bad about jacking the DTI earlier)
> 
> watea 84s. Doubt they will get much use at blue, but they will be my adk/green and white mountain skis.


Cool!  I'd give them a run at Blue when conditions are prime.  My primary Blue skis will be my Crossfire, but I can't wait to give my Hot Rods a run there after (or during) a storm.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2009)

I have always waxed my new skis 
As others have said .put a good universal wax on them , then let em cool, scrape em  , then re-apply whatever running wax you choose , let it cool, then scrape it off, then polish it with a brush .


----------



## WJenness (Nov 3, 2009)

I want to start waxing my own skis... I have some stuff, but want to get the rest of the stuff I need.

Can you guys post some links to the waxes and other tools you use?

-w


----------



## Marc (Nov 3, 2009)

What is this "wax" you speak of?  I think Austin had some once on the bottom of his skis.  Well,  we thought it was wax, but it turned out to be a rock.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I want to start waxing my own skis... I have some stuff, but want to get the rest of the stuff I need.
> 
> Can you guys post some links to the waxes and other tools you use?
> 
> -w


 
Me likes Tognar.  Their catalog even comes with instructions.

http://www.tognar.com/

also
http://www.reliableracing.com/skituning.cfm?c=w

http://www.race-werks.com/store.php?cat_id=17

or just go to your retailer.  Not as complete a selection, but an option.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 3, 2009)

Artech - www.artechski.com

Based in New Hampshire. Good selection of equipment and wax. Great prices. If you give them a call and you get George (the owner) on the line, he'll give you tips and answer all your questions. Everytime I visit his barn, he throws in a free dvd, stone, bar of wax, etc. Highly recommended.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 3, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Artech - www.artechski.com
> 
> Based in New Hampshire. Good selection of equipment and wax. Great prices. If you give them a call and you get George (the owner) on the line, he'll give you tips and answer all your questions. Everytime I visit his barn, he throws in a free dvd, stone, bar of wax, etc. Highly recommended.



I bumped into a ski coach a few weeks back.  We started talking about tuning and he gave me a copy of the Artech catalog.  Some of the race waxes are crazy expensive per gram.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I want to start waxing my own skis... I have some stuff, but want to get the rest of the stuff I need.
> 
> Can you guys post some links to the waxes and other tools you use?
> 
> -w


 www.racewax.com

Get the red/green combo pack of Hydrocarbon wax.  Very nice stuff.  The owner is a local PA guy, very friendly.  Call them up if you have any questions.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Some of the race waxes are crazy expensive per gram.



Don't get those. You're probably referring to the high flouro waxes. I would only use those if I was racing AND winning prize money for it. For our purposes (recreational skiers), the non-fluorinated CHF waxes are all we need. In fact, if you're not a weather watcher and stick to universal wax, Artech sells whole bars of universal wax (about a foot long) for about $10.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 3, 2009)

i buy bulk universal wax from Tognar . I bought their basic waxing kit a couple yrs ago been very satisfied with results ----------------------------- they have good tutorials on various ski maintenance stuff too


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2009)

www.stuntwax.com

LOVE the stuff!!  Fast, DURABLE, and best of all NO SCRAPING needed!!


----------



## tarponhead (Nov 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I want to start waxing my own skis... I have some stuff, but want to get the rest of the stuff I need.
> 
> Can you guys post some links to the waxes and other tools you use?
> 
> -w




Lottsa pictures so my simple mind can handle:

http://www.spadout.com/w/how-to-wax/


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2009)

drjeff said:


> www.stuntwax.com
> 
> LOVE the stuff!!  Fast, DURABLE, and best of all NO SCRAPING needed!!



I'll second this. I started using it after seeing Dr Jeff post about it a year or so ago. It's been a great no brainer wax for Night League racing and it certainly feels fast. I'll still work my bases with regular wax now and then and add the stunt wax after.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll second this. I started using it after seeing Dr Jeff post about it a year or so ago. It's been a great no brainer wax for Night League racing and it certainly feels fast. I'll still work my bases with regular wax now and then and add the stunt wax after.



I'm a big fan of GOOD products that allow me to be lazy when compared to the usual stuff!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I want to start waxing my own skis... I have some stuff, but want to get the rest of the stuff I need.
> 
> Can you guys post some links to the waxes and other tools you use?
> 
> -w



Tongar's catalog had what I thought was a good deal. They offered and iron and some wax for a good price. I'll have to find the catalog for a look. 

IMHO, a dedicated wax iron is really worth it. I've used a regular ol household iron before and not mater how I set it, it either smoked...or wasn't hot enough. Plus, the darn holes. I found a ski wax iron was much easier to set a warm temp...without smoking and no holes!

All you really need to get started: I good iron, some wax, a scraper, a decent edge filer and some vises. IMHO.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> IMHO, a dedicated wax iron is really worth it.


 
I've used my ma's 1950s-era flat iron (no holes, no steam) since 1980 and still do. No smoke, no muss, no fuss. Someday the cord will fray (it's made of woven thread!)
Everything fits handily into an ammo box I picked up at LL Beans before they went corporate yuppie.  

Last time we moved, only one of the movers had any idea what an ammo box was.  He very carefully placed it in the corner of the garage, clueless what was inside.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 3, 2009)

Glenn said:


> IMHO, a dedicated wax iron is really worth it. I've used a regular ol household iron before and not mater how I set it, it either smoked...or wasn't hot enough. Plus, the darn holes. I found a ski wax iron was much easier to set a warm temp...without smoking and no holes!
> 
> All you really need to get started: I good iron, some wax, a scraper, a decent edge filer and some vises. IMHO.



Iron is worth it for sure...and you don't need to break the bank, the 1st price point irons are more than adequate for recreational skiers from beginner to expert.  Only thing I'd change is skip the edge filer and get a quality diamond stone instead.  Knocking the burrs off the edges and freshening it up are what you really need...files remove more material than necessary for maintaining a reasonable edge.  If you find out you really enjoy tuning your gear, then get a file and some guides and take that next step...until then, take them to the shop every 12-15 ski days for a machine tune.  Unless you're doing beer league racing and want to compete, you don't need a file in your tuning kit right off the bat, diamond stones are more essential.  my .02


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Tongar's catalog had what I thought was a good deal. They offered and iron and some wax for a good price. I'll have to find the catalog for a look.
> 
> IMHO, a dedicated wax iron is really worth it. I've used a regular ol household iron before and not mater how I set it, it either smoked...or wasn't hot enough. Plus, the darn holes. I found a ski wax iron was much easier to set a warm temp...without smoking and no holes!
> 
> All you really need to get started: I good iron, some wax, a scraper, a decent edge filer and some vises. IMHO.





eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Iron is worth it for sure...and you don't need to break the bank, the 1st price point irons are more than adequate for recreational skiers from beginner to expert.  Only thing I'd change is skip the edge filer and get a quality diamond stone instead.  Knocking the burrs off the edges and freshening it up are what you really need...files remove more material than necessary for maintaining a reasonable edge.  If you find out you really enjoy tuning your gear, then get a file and some guides and take that next step...until then, take them to the shop every 12-15 ski days for a machine tune.  Unless you're doing beer league racing and want to compete, you don't need a file in your tuning kit right off the bat, diamond stones are more essential.  my .02



The difference between a "regular" iron and an actual ski wax iron is really night and day.  The ski wax iron just plain and simply does the job SO much better and quicker than a "regular" iron.  Truly one of those pieces of equipment that you don't think will make as much of a difference as it actually does until you use it, and once you use one, you'd never even consider going back to a "regular" iron


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's the link to Tongar: http://tognar.com/kits_tool_wax_ski_snowboard.html#TOG-WAX

For $59, I think that's a great way to get into waxing. 

For filing, I use one of those hand held edge files. That's for the side edges. I use an actual file for the base of the edges. I used to race and tuned my own skis, so I just tune ours now. It's one of those things that I really enjoy doing.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 4, 2009)

wax em....they use a cheap, mass produced wax used more for transport than for skiing....wax em good


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 4, 2009)

www.tognar.com

great place for all your gear....for waxing i have an iron (ski specific) and universal wax..if i lived on or close to the mtn to be able to mix wax for that days conditions i would, but i dont, so the universal works just fine...

tool box is loaded with scrapers, brushes, ptex (clear and black) metal scraper, 3 edge bevels, files yada yada yada.......


----------



## bigbog (Nov 4, 2009)

billski said:


> doesn't hurt.  You can't be sure they've been waxed.


Neither can one be 100% sure that the bases/edges are perfectly flat....without a few minutes of measuring..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> What is this "wax" you speak of?  I think Austin had some once on the bottom of his skis.  Well,  we thought it was wax, but it turned out to be a rock.



Tell me about it.  I get a kick out of how much time and effort some people put into tuning their skis, especially new ones.  I just spent good money on them and now you're telling me that I need to spend more money or time on them before I can use them?? :???:

If it were me I'd just ski the new skis right out of the box (or wrapper).  Then again I don't race or anything.  I should note that FWIW; I currently tune my skis after 60-70 or so days (if ever), so I might be skewed towards the other direction from most of the posters here.  

Not that there's anything wrong with spending the time waxing and tuning your skis, I appreciate how into it some are, but it's far from necessary.  My skis still slide over snow (and rocks, grass, etc..) just fine, though the edges could probably use some attention. :lol:


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Tell me about it.  I get a kick out of how much time and effort some people put into tuning their skis, especially new ones.  I just spent good money on them and now you're telling me that I need to spend more money or time on them before I can use them?? :???:
> 
> If it were me I'd just ski the new skis right out of the box (or wrapper).  Then again I don't race or anything.  I should note that FWIW; I currently tune my skis after 60-70 or so days (if ever), so I might be skewed towards the other direction from most of the posters here.
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with spending the time waxing and tuning your skis, I appreciate how into it some are, but it's far from necessary.  My skis still slide over snow (and rocks, grass, etc..) just fine, though the edges could probably use some attention. :lol:



Your post makes me cringe! 60-70 days!!! I would like to see you ski on an ICY day, or do you stay home for those. You must not wash your car either...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats like taking your car for its first oil change at 60,000 miles.....

to each his own...i like tuning, its fun, kills a few hours on a wintery Friday night when the crew is asleep...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Your post makes me cringe! 60-70 days!!! I would like to see you ski on an ICY day, or do you stay home for those. You must not wash your car either...





SKIQUATTRO said:


> Thats like taking your car for its first oil change at 60,000 miles.....
> 
> to each his own...i like tuning, its fun, kills a few hours on a wintery Friday night when the crew is asleep...



I'm not putting you guys down for tuning your gear, I can totally see how it could be fun/therapeutic.  My point being that it doesn't _need_ to be done.

No, I don't wash my car too much either, so what?  I used to be into keeping my cars clean, but not so much now.  I'm too busy with other stuff in my life that's more important too me.

I ski on any day that I can get out, no matter what the conditions are like.  I make due on icy days when needed, that's about the only time I wish I kept up with tuning more often...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Thats like taking your car for its first oil change at 60,000 miles.....
> 
> to each his own...i like tuning, its fun, kills a few hours on a wintery Friday night when the crew is asleep...



Don't forget the :beer: :beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Thats like taking your car for its first oil change at 60,000 miles.....
> 
> to each his own...i like tuning, its fun, kills a few hours on a wintery Friday night when the crew is asleep...



I've never seen a pair of skis explode from not being waxed.


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Your post makes me cringe! 60-70 days!!! I would like to see you ski on an ICY day, or do you stay home for those. You must not wash your car either...



I avoid ice like the plague.  It wasn't fun to ski on when I skied with sharp edges either.


----------



## bigski6969 (Nov 8, 2009)

*To Wax or Not to Wax?????*



tarponhead said:


> When you get new skis, is it _beneficial_ to wax them? Or is the factory wax job good enough?



Absolutly wax new skis. I have mine hot boxed at a shop. It's more than worth protecting the base. You will love the Watea 84s got mine last year and can't say enough about them. Got the new Watea 101s for the powder this year, can't waite to ride them!


----------



## bigski6969 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Iron*



SKIQUATTRO said:


> www.tognar.com
> 
> great place for all your gear....for waxing i have an iron (ski specific) and universal wax..if i lived on or close to the mtn to be able to mix wax for that days conditions i would, but i dont, so the universal works just fine...
> 
> tool box is loaded with scrapers, brushes, ptex (clear and black) metal scraper, 3 edge bevels, files yada yada yada.......



Hey now don't put down the days we use to steal mom's iron, use it out in the garage and then put it back in the laundry room! LMAO! Things are just a little more user spacific these days. Spent a small fortune on tuning gear, digital iron, clamps, brushes, scrapers, ect. But it's still fun when my parents visit to remind them of what fools my brothers and I were using house hold items, and carpenters items to tune skis! Hey we thought we were pros! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2009)

Marc said:


> I've never seen a pair of skis explode from not being waxed.



It could happen...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm not putting you guys down for tuning your gear, I can totally see how it could be fun/therapeutic.  My point being that it doesn't _need_ to be done....



your "point" is about as sharp as a bowling ball...and from the sounds of it, your edges.  A diamond stone and a few minutes of your precious time would make a huge difference in how your skis hold on harder snow/ice.  Don't you notice a difference in how new skis hold on hard stuff vs skis with 60 days on them?  :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> your "point" is about as sharp as a bowling ball...and from the sounds of it, your edges.  A diamond stone and a few minutes of your precious time would make a huge difference in how your skis hold on harder snow/ice.  Don't you notice a difference in how new skis hold on hard stuff vs skis with 60 days on them?  :dunce:



Sure I notice a difference, but it's not big enough for me to get all paranoid about it.  I already mentioned above that icy conditions are the only time that I sometimes wish I was more on top of tuning.  Tuning the edges I definitely see as being more important than waxing.

Some weeks during the winter I barely have enough time to get out and ski for a couple of hours, I'd much rather spend my free time skiing than worrying about my skis.  Not to mention that I just don't have a space where I can easily tune a pair of skis.  There's no ski shops near me, traveling to one would cut into ski time and their hours aren't convenient for my schedule anyway, plus they always want to keep the skis for multiple days to a week+ which makes coordinating having my skis when I need them a PITA.  Add to that they don't really do that good of a job, certainly not enough to make the cost worth it to me anyway.

I should also add that a majority of my days are at my local hill, which means I'm skiing the bump trail with my bump skis, even when it's 'firm'.  Not much need to be on edge and carving in the bumps so the lack of edges doesn't bother me too much.  When I get away from my local hill (or there's a rare dump here) I'm on my mid-fats and avoiding firm conditions like the plague anyway.

I'm out there having fun, isn't that what the sport is supposed to be about?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2009)

I dropped a pair of for their yearly tuning/waxing last week, should be ready to be picked up. My other pair only has 2-3 days on them so they will get done next year.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sure I notice a difference, but it's not big enough for me to get all paranoid about it.  I already mentioned above that icy conditions are the only time that I sometimes wish I was more on top of tuning.  Tuning the edges I definitely see as being more important than waxing.
> 
> Some weeks during the winter I barely have enough time to get out and ski for a couple of hours, I'd much rather spend my free time skiing than worrying about my skis.  Not to mention that I just don't have a space where I can easily tune a pair of skis.  There's no ski shops near me, traveling to one would cut into ski time and their hours aren't convenient for my schedule anyway, plus they always want to keep the skis for multiple days to a week+ which makes coordinating having my skis when I need them a PITA.  Add to that they don't really do that good of a job, certainly not enough to make the cost worth it to me anyway.
> 
> ...



you + diamond stone + 5 minutes = much better edge grip.  I don't wax my skis all that often either but I do hit the edges with a diamond stone every 4 or so days...no vice, no bench, no hassle, just lean them up against a wall, hold the brake down and knock off the burrs.  I free hand but you can get inexpensive guides that are pocket sized and work fine.  Its easy and provides very good results for very little time.  Even bumpers use their edges once and a while :grin:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2009)

I noticed a pretty decent difference when I wax my skis. In fact, I can feel the skis dragging if they haven't been waxed recently. I'm probably a little more OCD than your average bear, but I could never go more than a few day trips without waxing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the feel of a fresh wax ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I like the smell of a fresh wax ...


Fify


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> you + diamond stone + 5 minutes = much better edge grip.  I don't wax my skis all that often either but I do hit the edges with a diamond stone every 4 or so days...no vice, no bench, no hassle, just lean them up against a wall, hold the brake down and knock off the burrs.  I free hand but you can get inexpensive guides that are pocket sized and work fine.  Its easy and provides very good results for very little time.  Even bumpers use their edges once and a while :grin:



That may be, if the edges are decent to begin with.  I have several spots that are more or less serrated from encounters with abrasive objects hiding in or under the snow. :lol:

Besides, this thread was about the benefits of waxing your brand new skis, which I still say is unnecessary. 

I plan on giving my bump skis their first tune ever (after two seasons) soon. :beer:


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That may be, if the edges are decent to begin with.  I have several spots that are more or less serrated from encounters with abrasive objects hiding in or under the snow. :lol:
> 
> Besides, this thread was about the benefits of waxing your brand new skis, which I still say is unnecessary.
> 
> I plan on giving my bump skis their first tune ever (after two seasons) soon. :beer:



okay, we digressed...waxing...absolutely critical - no, but it does make a noticeable difference in how skis slide and glide.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Fify



No, feel. Nice and smooth ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> No, feel. Nice and smooth ...


 That too


----------



## Sky (Nov 13, 2009)

I bought stuff from Artech last season...nice vice, iron, brush, etc....including the diamond stones and guide.

A friend of mine also touts reliableracing.com

As for waxing...I like watching this video from Swix  www.swixschool.com  before I warm up the iron.


----------

